# Favourite Film Score Thread



## Fox Amoore (May 8, 2007)

Just wondering what everyones choices and opinions are in todays film industry. Recently I've been listening to a composer called Cliff Eidelman who did quite an exceptional job on the Piano score for Free Willy 3 (which I did as well: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/535991/ )

But there are so many other awesome composers for film out there as well... name some of your favorites and what films they featured on.

-Foxy.


----------



## Muse (May 9, 2007)

Clint Mansell did awesome stuff for "Requiem for a Dream".


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (May 9, 2007)

Collaboration between Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard for Batman Begins is one that immediately springs to mind.

I also like Silent Hill's soundtrack - different but awesome.


----------



## sgolem (May 11, 2007)

Right now I can think of Balto and The Land Before Time, scored by James Horner.
Also Jurassic Park by John Williams.
The Nightmare Before Christmas and Pee-Wee's Big Adventure (Breakfast Machine FTW) by Danny Elfman.
I very well may be adding some later.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 11, 2007)

I'm definately going to bring up Howard Shore. His work is amazing.


----------



## Stitch (May 11, 2007)

I've always loved Bruce Broughton's score for Disney's 'Rescuers Down Under'.

-Stitch


----------



## Itreyu (May 11, 2007)

Tears of the Sun soundtrack by Hans Zimmer


----------



## Quad_killeR (May 12, 2007)

I second Danny Elfman with the Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 12, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Collaboration between Hans Zimmer and James Newton Howard for Batman Begins is one that immediately springs to mind.
> 
> I also like Silent Hill's soundtrack - different but awesome.



Most of that movie's soundtrack was taken from the game soundtracks. Only a handful of new pieces were written specifically for the film.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (May 12, 2007)

evil_ed667 said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never played the games. I'm deprived, dammit! XD


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 13, 2007)

I'll have to go with Randy Edelman's soundtrack for Gettysburg.

Also, Joe Hisaishi's soundtrack for Princess Mononoke.


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 13, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Never played the games. I'm deprived, dammit! XD



You don't have to. Silent Hill's OSTs were all released on CD. There's also a site that offers many of the songs for download: http://www.silenthillmedia.tk/
Click on the Silent Hill title of your choice, then head to OST and download away.


----------



## ComposerFox (May 22, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> I'll have to go with Randy Edelman's soundtrack for Gettysburg.
> 
> Also, Joe Hisaishi's soundtrack for Princess Mononoke.



Yes!
Also Hisaishi's Spirited Away and Howl's Moving Castle.
And I really like Trevor Jones's Dark City, and George Fenton for Blue Planet


----------



## Litre (May 22, 2007)

Joe Hisaishi,  Hans Zimmer, Danny Elfman, Mark Mancina, to name a few. I really enjoy all their work. I've been listening to the Speed and Twister scores a lot lately since I got my hands on them *finally* after so many years. Good stuff.


----------

